

Failed $4.4 billion bid for Nortel patents comes back to haunt Google&Friends - pietrofmaggi
http://www.fosspatents.com/2013/11/failed-44-billion-bid-for-nortel.html

======
tehabe
Florian Müller is not an independent voice. He was/is a consultant for
Microsoft and Oracle. Also he was wrong in his predictions when Oracle sued
Google and I hope he wrong now too.

Too bad that Groklaw had to shut down in August. We still need a reasonable
voice on the other side.

------
transfire
So just b/c Google's $4.4 billion dollar bid lost to Microsoft & Apple's
combined $4.5 billion bid, MS and Apple now have the right to extort Google?

Does anyone else see what's wrong with this picture?

